# Congress '08



## muffntuf (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,

I emailed Crossroads with some questions - I hate being ill prepared for stuff like this so I wanted some answers. These were the questions I asked and then the answers - some I think are beneficial to knowing, like electrical outlets are not on each stall!

How big are the stalls? 10X10

How tall are the stalls? About 7 ft.

Is the flooring in the stalls concrete? No lime.

How far away is a faucet from the stalls for watering horses? (How much hose do we need to bring?)

Water facets are on the walls and depending on where your stall is maximum of 120 feet

Is there an electrical outlet per stall?

No there is not an electrical outlet at each stall but we do have them on each end of the of stall rows,

What can we attach to the stalls for stall dressings are there restrictions?

Attaching things to the stalls can be tape, wire ties, twine no screws or nails. The stalls are metal bars with plastic bottoms

How far away are the restrooms from the stall areas?

We have restrooms in the middle of the building on both sides of the building so the furthest away would be 300 feet

Is there any air conditioned area to get away from the heat for people?

The only air conditioning is the office for the show management we do have 10 fans around the building that move the air.

(I thought we had someplace we could go to get out of the heat for a break, but???)

How far away are the camping hookups from the stall area and the bathrooms?

The camping area is about 100-150 feet or less from the building

We have tables at Ring Side – will there be an electrical outlet at the tables? And is the arena visible from where they put the ring side tables?

Yes there are electric hookups around the arena, I am not sure where they will put the ring side tables but the arena is very visible from most places in the building.

Are there bleachers around the arena to sit on?

Yes we have bleachers around the arena to sit

Again some is standard - but a couple answers I am glad I asked the questions!


----------



## picasso (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for asking all the questions. Some interesting answers. Didn't exactly like the one about the electrical outlets not being at the stalls.


----------



## bingo (Jul 14, 2008)

Many show grounds do not have outlets at every stall so that is not such a big deal. Most of us have extension cords packed in our trailers.

I only use a hose at the washracks taking a 5 gallon bucket of water a couple hundred feet is no big deal 

Sounds like RV parking is pretty close to that is nice all in all it sounds like a great facility!


----------

